# spouse visa requirements



## valley (Aug 16, 2011)

hi there,
did anyone get recently get married to an australian and applied for a spouse visa?

It's a genuine relationship, but I'm still worried we might not get the visa granted for various reasons:

- she's german and has been living and working abroad for 10 years as a dive instructor, therefore cant supply any tax files,she has a tourist visa "e-visitor", 
-he is australian, been travelling around the country, therefore didn't have steady job and income,his current job he has for 6 weeks and got centerlink support in between jobs. his tax bracket with-holds a few non lodgements for reasons of income too low.
also we ve been together for only 6 weeks which might seem a bit dodgy to them as well.

Anyone could maybe tell us as well what kind of questions in general they ask?
thanks


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi,

The best thing you can do is read the partner migration booklet, especially page 41 about the sort of evidence you'll need for the visa.
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf

I'm Australian and my French husband was just granted his partner visa. We are both 19 years old, I am on Youth Allowance from Centrelink and I only work part-time because I'm at university. So I only earn about $10,000 from my job each year, but the visa was still granted. My husband has been in Australia for 1 year and he has not found a job, yet he was still granted the visa.

Even if you don't have enough money, even if you don't work _at all_, the visa will not be refused if you can provide an Assurance of Support if immigration wants one. Basically an Assurance of Support is someone or a group of three people who have enough money, who can promise to care for the applicant if they need help financially. This will be asked for once you have applied, and if the AoS is accepted the visa will be granted if the applicant met all other criteria.
Here's information about the AoS: http://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/34aos.htm

If you are married and have only been together 6 weeks, it's still possible to get the visa if you can provide enough evidence as shown on page 41. As long as you can prove that the relationship is genuine you'll be fine.

Have a read in the booklet, on page 40 it tells you what you need to explain in the declaration about the history of your relationship.


----------

